# Glenmar Farm Kidding for 2014



## GLENMAR (Mar 6, 2014)

Two of our does are bred and due on May 5th. 
Stella did not catch the first time for some reason. Her biotracking results from the second attempt 
should be back tomorrow.  I sure am glad we did not have January or February babies this year with this crazy cold winter. I am really hoping for some twins this year, and of course doe kids.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 6, 2014)

One of my does are going to kid right around the same time! So exciting! Will be watching this thread!

Would love to see some pics of the Sire/Dam, after all, what is a kidding thread without pics!


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 7, 2014)

Great. I'll get some pictures this weekend.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing all the May babies!


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 7, 2014)

Stella's pregnant too. She'll be about 6 weeks behind the other 2 girls.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## animalmom (Mar 8, 2014)

Where's the pictures?  What's a kidding thread without pictures?  Hummmm?  I ask you!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 8, 2014)

4 weeks to go. They got their pre kidding CDT vacc today.
They are looking bigger then last year. I'm hoping for twins.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 8, 2014)

Any pics? (ok, I just had to throw that in! )

So exciting! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 8, 2014)

Still working on pictures. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's a few pictures of the girls. It's hard to get good photos of them. Stella is the solid brown one. She is really big already. She is due 6/29. The other two are due 5/5.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 22, 2014)

2 weeks to go.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 22, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the babies.
Good luck


----------



## GLENMAR (May 3, 2014)

We got twins. 1 buck and 1doe. Finally a doe!!!​


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 3, 2014)

I was thinking about you today! I was gonna ask how it was going.

Glad you got a doe!  Congrats! Now we need some pics! How 'bout some of the sire too


----------



## SA Farm (May 3, 2014)

I second Goat Whisperer! Congrats!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2014)

Iris looks like she's going to kid today. She is just as large as Rosie, so if she has twins. Stella is going to have trips.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2014)

Iris had twins too. Both bucklings.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2014)

All kids are eating well. I'll try to post photos soon. I hope Stella has 3 does.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 16, 2014)

Here's a few photos.




 View attachment 3619 

 View attachment 3619 View attachment 3619 View attachment 3619


----------



## GLENMAR (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 17, 2014)

ADORABLE!


----------



## hilarie (May 17, 2014)




----------



## hilarie (May 17, 2014)

First one is Fritz - what a gorgeous baby he was.
The second one is Clarice's _TRIPLETs.  _The last little girl we named Bonus  .
The third is Clarice's first triplet emerging.  He wasn't even out and he was eyes wide open and bawling already .


----------



## Mike CHS (May 18, 2014)

Those are some awesome pictures.  I had no idea their eyes could open that fast.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 17, 2014)

Stella is due next Friday. She is really big. I'm thinking 3.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## hilarie (Jun 28, 2014)

So??  Glenmar - did Stella hatch??
Melba was due at the earliest 3 days ago (she was with the buck for 3-4 days).  She's massive, and at this point not amused


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 28, 2014)

Poor girl! She is so big! 

The doe in my avatar is preggers, due 9/7/14 She is massive, her udder it getting bigger by the day, and she is a huge grouch!


----------



## hilarie (Jun 29, 2014)

Still waiting....


----------



## BijuBuck (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she???


----------



## BijuBuck (Jul 19, 2014)

I meant how is Melba??


----------



## hilarie (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## hilarie (Jul 30, 2014)

Sad to say, Melba had a false pregnancy   Looked like the real thing until the bitter end - except that she never bagged up, which made me very uneasy.  When she was 11 days late, I induced her, and she delivered several gallons of.....fluid  .  We'll try again next year, and in the meantime we're keeping two of Lilly's girls, Flossie and Frith, in the prior pictures.


----------

